# First Build!



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey guys I'm new here but I've been visiting this site regularly for a couple of weeks now, seems like you guys have a good (mature) community.

Anyway more to the point...

Im on a budget of £600 and it will be mainly used for graphic design (not too intensive) and maybe some gaming (if I can afford to play crysis and other high resource games efficiently) 

I dont require any OS, monitor or peripherals

I have used Ebuyer to look for components but feel free to suggest other sites or shops (I'm in the UK)


Case: Thermaltake Tsunami £72
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/101936


PSU: Coolermaster 600W £63
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115010

Motherboard: Asus P5KC £75
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132275

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 £115
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130484

GFX Card:Asus 8800GT 512 £175
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132333

RAM: Corsair 1GB (2x512) £45
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115841

Total: £545


What do you guys think, Is it all compatible and would you make any changes?

I wasn't sure about the manufacturer for the GFX card, Nvidia only have the 768MB 8800GT from ebuyer.

If all is well with those parts I may consider buying a new HDD primarily for the OS, so I was thinking a 30-50 GB 10000 RPM would be a good idea?



Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114933

you need a better psu (link) 
also that is a very good gpu manufacturer


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the quicky reply. 
With around £50 spare would it be wise to buy an 700W-800W PSU?

Any other parts you would change?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would grab these http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116755 you need 2gb of memorey now.


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

I was thinking about adding more RAM.

Well I will be ordering the parts tommorow morning, i'll let you know how it goes!

Thanks for your help again.

EDIT --

Just realised the GPU is out of stock, which one would you reccommend I replace it with?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, just post if you have any more questions

edit: i noticed that you only had a 8600, i would atleast get this if you want to play crysis on high and very high http://www.ebuyer.com/product/125105

Btw the power supply i listed will handle it


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't know if you noticed the edit but the ASUS GPU is out of stock, which other manufacturer would you reccommend?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes i edited my post, but just for the future it will not bump the post for a edit


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

Cheers, total comes to £630 but its all worth it, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

k, i hope you have fun playing crysis (the single player is awsome)


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

Updated list of parts, just wanted a few opinions as i'm going to be ordering the parts within the next hour.

Case: Thermaltake Tsunami £72
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/101936 

OR

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/118268



PSU: Corsair HX 620W
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114941

Motherboard: Asus P5K-E
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129126

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 £113
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/112706

GFX Card: Point of View 8800GT 512MB
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135258

RAM: OCZ 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116755

HDD: Seagate 250GB
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131300


I dont feel 100% with the case, what do you guys think?

As for Mobo & CPU will these be suitable for overclocking?


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

Now im undecided on the CPU

E6600 2.4GHz 1066 FSB = £141
E6750 2.66GHz 1333 FSB = £113
E6850 3GHz 1333 FSB = £160


OR... (Argh!)

Q6600:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131823

As I dont need wireless on my motherboard, I saved £30 and swapped it for this one:

Asus P5K
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129125/




EDIT --- 

Finally ordered after 3 days of mixing and matching

Final Specs:

Intel Q6600
Asus P5K
Point of View 8800GT 512MB
Samsung 500GB
OCZ 2x1GB PC6400 800Mhz
Corsair HX 620W
Antec 900 Gaming Case


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

that looks good still.


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

Gutted....

10.30pm on the day before I recieve the parts I realise the processor is the OEM version

"Note - OEM Processors will require a heatsink and fan sold seperately."

What exactly will I need now im only getting the CPU (what an idiot) 
A Cooling fan, heatsink, and I've heard of thermal paste but im not too sure about that?

Im so annoyed necause I doubt I will be able to get this until thursday now, unless I can find somewhere that sells it in-store.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what do yuo want to spend the best is around 60 and comes with thermal paste, ray:


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

I was looking at spending around £20-30

I seen a lot of people speaking highly of the Artic Cooling Freezer 7 - http://www.ebuyer.com/product/105994

What do you reckon?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

that has pre applyed paste =/ i dont konw about that stuff...however the heatsink looks good, it is considerably cheaper then the one i was going to suggest http://www.ebuyer.com/product/120876


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

That was another one I was looking at but decided on the artic cooling due to the price, just as long as it is all I need.
If I purchased http://www.ebuyer.com/product/105994 that would be all I need to get running right?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yes if the paste is not tainted in the box.


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

What do you mean by tainted? 

I knew things wouldn't run smoothly first time round lol


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Just if it was not put on well but it should be fine (you also have to putin on the first time right i believe)


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

Heys guys, I've put my system together but theres no video.

With the 8800GT there is one PCI-E power slot on the card but the box comes with a splitter, I used the splitter to connect the GPU to 2 molex(?) connections from the PSU

Will I need a cable with 3 PCI-Epower connectors 

Asus P5K-C
Corsair HX 620W
512MB 8800GT

Need any other specs?


----------



## SiNiSTA (Nov 25, 2007)

I aint got a clue whats up, looks like i'll be going to a local pc shop to get it sorted.

Thanks for your help though.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello sinista

I am closing this thread to try and keep all your current problems in the one thread, it makes it difficult for people to help you when reply's are in different places, it makes it difficult to see what others have said and or suggested.


----------

